# It's OFFICIAL - No ESPN-HD on DirecTV at launch



## Scott Greczkowski

DBSTalk.COM has received official word from DirecTV spokesman Robert Mercer that ESPN-HD will NOT be part of the DirecTV lineup when ESPN-HD launches on March 30th.

According to Mercer, "The official word is that we have been in discussions with ESPN regarding their HD feed, but we have not yet reached an agreement. Therefore, the channel will not be available on DIRECTV when it launches."

No official word yet from Dish Network. DBSTalk.COM is working to get an official statement from Dish Network regarding ESPN-HD.

DBSTalk.COM will being you more information as we know it.

(C) 2003 DBSTalk.COM - All Rights Reserved

_:hi: Hello to everyone who is reading as a guest! Welcome to DBSTalk.COM! We hope after you read this article you stick around to find out why DBSTalk.COM is the Internet's Sources for Satellite Information! Great to have you here!_


----------



## Cyclone

Did you ask him to see if he had talked to Stephanie about Dish & ESPN-HD?


----------



## DCSholtis

I still believe this is tied into the ABC Family Deal announced a few hrs ago and that it will be on Directv at launch.....Just MHO.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

I got in contact with Ms Campbell who then put me in contact with Mr Mercer who then issued me the official statement.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

In an unusual move I have removed all the off topic comments from this thread.

I feel this news was a big scoop for us here at DBSTalk. We worked hard to obtain this official statement from DirecTV, and if you are a DirecTV subscriber this is big news for you.

I thank everyone for your understanding and support.


----------



## SamC

DirecTV has broken faith with those that purchased DirectHD on the promise that it would expand HD offerings as they became available.

I expect DirecTV to abadoned HD totally. HDNET and the HBO and Showtime simulcasts are not significant offerings and Dish will totally dominate the HD market segment.

There is absolutly no reason to buy DirectHD over Dish at this point, or to trust DirecTV in the future.


----------



## Mike123abc

While it is disapointing to miss the channel on starting day, they did not seem to rule out being able to reach an agreement eventually, just not this week.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

I agree 100% with what Mike said.


----------



## SamC

I just don't buy that "were in negioations" line, on this channel or any channel.

Channel carriage is a "yes - no". On April 1, 2004, the situation will be exactly the same (except that, of course, DirecTV partners will have warehouses full of unsellable HDTVs.) On April 1, 2005, it will be the same, and so on. 

You don't "negioate" about a channel. You either have it or you don't have it. DirecTV has chosen not to be a serious player in the HDTV market, and "we might get it someday" really translates out to: "we don't have it, we could have it in 90 seconds, but we don't want it."


----------



## Mike123abc

> _Originally posted by SamC _
> *I just don't buy that "were in negioations" line, on this channel or any channel.
> 
> Channel carriage is a "yes - no". On April 1, 2004, the situation will be exactly the same (except that, of course, DirecTV partners will have warehouses full of unsellable HDTVs.) On April 1, 2005, it will be the same, and so on.
> 
> You don't "negioate" about a channel. You either have it or you don't have it. DirecTV has chosen not to be a serious player in the HDTV market, and "we might get it someday" really translates out to: "we don't have it, we could have it in 90 seconds, but we don't want it." *


It is not like deciding to buy a cheeseburger, a simple yes/no choice. There are all sorts of negotiations going on when they choose to carry a channel. Things like how much the channel will cost per subscriber. Which programming package it will go into. What other channels do you need to carry from the provider to qualify to get this channel.

The program provider wants the carrier to pay max price for the channel, have it in every package and also carry all the other channels the provider might want to sell them.

The DBS/Cable carrier wants to pay a minimum amount, and be able to sell it in a certain tier only or a la carte, and does not want to be straddled with a bunch of other useless channels they might be peddling.


----------



## motjes2

Now, D* subscribers know how E* subscribers feel (even though the population might be small compare to those that can receive SD) when your "dream channel" is not carried (Yes Network).

Feel the pain, get annoyed, scream out loud, and hope in the future...


----------



## durl

While I regret that DirecTV appears to be passing on ESPN-HD on it's opening day, I don't believe that it's all their fault. Think about it, lots of people want the new channel so a provider would be dumb NOT to carry it...unless there are catches involved. I believe that's the case here.

I understand that ABC Family wants to raise rates again (doubling the cost to providers in 2 years if I'm not mistaken) and DirecTV has absorbed that additional cost in the past. It makes me wonder if Disney is dangling ESPN-HD over DirecTV to get them to pay more for the family channel. If this is the case, I don't blame DirecTV in delaying the addition of ESPN-HD.

I want more HD programming, but I'm content to be missing Discovery's HD channel if it means paying almost $20 a month extra for ONE channel that I won't watch all the time. The same applies to ESPN-HD to me. I don't want my rates to go through the roof just to watch a game a week. (My favorite baseball team's games are on the Fox regional so that's where I'll be watching mostly.)


----------



## Guest

After an ENDLESS process of getting through the lowest level of CS reps, I just spoke with a corporate rep of programming for DirecTV and was told although ESPN-HD will NOT be broadcast on DTV at the launch date of Mar 30, Direct IS, in fact, currently in negotiations with ESPN to pick it up "Within a month, by the end of the year at the very latest" is her EXACT quote. 
I have a VERY STRONG feeling that if DishNet and other cable providers pick up ESPN-HD soon, DTV will be forced to pick it up as well. It all comes down to the almighty dollar, after all.


----------



## Guest

I'd also suggest for anyone that has the time to wade through the bottom to get to the top, CALL 1-800-DIRECTV and politely request/suggest your satisfaction level of DirecTV not picking up ESPN-HD or Discover HD. The last rep I talked to before being transferred higher up mentioned to me that he has had "a lot of calls" in the past couple weeks requesting ESPN-HD and he does in fact forward these requests upward to corporate after receiving a bundle of them. The more the merrier, apparently.


----------



## motjes2

> _Originally posted by durl _
> *...I want more HD programming, but I'm content to be missing Discovery's HD channel if it means paying almost $20 a month extra for ONE channel that I won't watch all the time. The same applies to ESPN-HD to me. I don't want my rates to go through the roof just to watch a game a week. (My favorite baseball team's games are on the Fox regional so that's where I'll be watching mostly.) *


Where did you get the information about Discovery being $20/mth? the last time I checked my bill was $7 and change/month. Discovery HD, in my opinion, is a good channel. True, it lacks programming but I have seen some amazing shows there!

ESPN-HD will be have more than one game. Their programming will include NHL & NBA finals as well as multiples baseball games plus more. Please point to me one HD channel that has started 24/7 from the beginning (besides HdNet, which I am not to sure about). Before you walk, you need to crawl and in my opinion ESPN-HD is just starting.

Admit it, it hurts not to get it from the onset. D* subscribers are so used to get everything - MLB package, NLF Sunday Ticket, YES Network, HDNET, etc... I wish E* will get it so I can laugh a little. E* subscribers deserve a laughter. And believe me you might get all these other packages but I am sure D* subscribers and all of us will pay to get ESPN-HD because ESPN-HD is priceless! compare to these other channels. Good luck with Fox. I'll stick with Cablevision. They will be providing YES. Yes..Yes...


----------



## Guest

At this point I'd do anything to get ESPN-HD since the Stanley Cup Playoffs are comming around. If I knew for certian that DISH carried it I would get dish. Comcast Baltimore county has stated that they are 50/50 on getting it. Maybe I need to fire up my C-Band dish one more time just gotta find a DSR-922 and HDD-200 before then.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

It appears that ESPN-HD is also NOT coming to Dish Network!

A list of everyone carrying ESPN-HD has just been released.

Here is an article from http://www.multichannel.com

By Matt Stump 
Multichannel News 
3/27/2003 2:09:00 PM

ESPN has signed high-definition-TV-affiliation agreements with Insight Communications Co. Inc., Cox Communications Inc., the National Cable Television Cooperative, Service Electric Cable TV Inc., Utilacom Networks and Comporium Communications systems.

ESPN will launch HD Sunday, March 30 at 6:30 p.m. with Baseball Tonight preceding the Major League Baseball season opener, with the Texas Rangers visiting the World Series champion Anaheim Angels.


----------



## James_F

> Cox Communications Inc


All I can say if it will be available on the HD Tier here in Phoenix, I'll drop DirecTV in a second. I'm actually getting tired of DBS and excuses. Sure both DirecTV and Dish could add it later, but other than NFL ST, I see no reason to continue with DBS.


----------



## durl

Where did you get the information about Discovery being $20/mth? the last time I checked my bill was $7 and change/month. Discovery HD, in my opinion, is a good channel. True, it lacks programming but I have seen some amazing shows there!

True...I exaggerated for effect, but the last time I recall looking into why Directv wasn't carrying DiscoveryHD (which was several months ago), I saw an amount of $13-$14 for the channel. Do I want DiscoveryHD? Yes, but there comes a point where the cost just doesn't justify having it for those of us on something of a budget.

I understand that ESPN-HD will have a decent level of programming from the outset, and that it's difficult to obtain a large amount of HD programming. I'm VERY anxious to have the channel (even if it is only 720p)...don't get me wrong. I was merely stating that I can be patient to get the network since the team I want to watch will be on another network.

From a business standpoint, I can understand why Directv is not automatically picking up the network. They understand that not everyone will be happy with additional charges so they have to carefully weigh the ups-and-downs of new channels and what their customers are willing to pay for them. The originator doesn't care since the average subscriber has no clue what they're charging for it. Directv's main marketing push has always been that they offer more channels and better customer service than cable and WITHOUT the annual rate increases. They must keep costs down or else it defeats part of all they've worked to build. Perhaps they'll just create a "HDTV" package and charge for it. That's fine...free market economy at work. If they put enough into it at a reasonable price, I'll snap it up.


----------



## SamC

"within a month, end of the year at the latest". 

Bull. Exactly what will be different in a month or 12 months? 

That is not how a "negioation" works. Why would any company commit to carrying a channel, but not for a few months? It is illogical. There is nothing that prevents DirecTV from having this channel, on Sunday, but greed. 

Some CSR has just looked in her Big Book of Pat Answers and pulled out the lies "we will have it someday" and "we are negioating for it". You have been lied to. As have all DirectHD purchasers.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Sam,

having spoke to both providers let me assure you ESPN-HD is a HIGH priority item for BOTH of them.

What it all comes down to is whats fair for the customer to pay for the channel (which again is just regular ESPN with an occational HD game thrown in. Both companies feel the price being asked by Diney / ESPN is not worth the asking price.

If you take a look at what cable companies are carrying ESPN I think the only big name you see there is COX. Obviously a lot of companies were not happy with what ESPN was offering.


----------



## Guest

This battle sound similar to the one between Cablevision and the YES network. Cablevision said YES was too expensive to carry and would cost their subscribers too much. YES said that Cablevison's subscribers wanted YES and that it didn't cost too much.

Eventually, the subscribers won out....after a year.

Can't wait to see ESPN HD on Directv in 2004!


----------



## SamC

I just resent DirecTV lying to my face. Just say the truth "we don't have it, and will probably never have it, and you are a sucker for beliving us when we said we were committed to HD, enjoy your travelogues." rather than tell me some fanciful tale about non-existant "priorities" and non-conducted "negioations". 

It is impossibe to have a priority about something this simple and not conduct a negioation that lasts more than 2 minutes.


----------



## Guest

Lying to your face? I don't recall DirecTV, or members thereof, stating that ESPN-HD will be on DirecTV. DirecTV has simply stated they are committed to HD. That doesn't mean they sell the farm to get the goat.

Simply take a look at what's happened the land of Dish Network. Once again, the organization and "highly-placed sources" leaked a story; they were getting ESPN-HD from the start date.

Something has happened.



> It is impossibe to have a priority about something this simple and not conduct a negioation that lasts more than 2 minutes.


Not if it impacts another priority: try to keep programming costs for other channels down.

I suspect a tying issue. Disney is tying ESPN-HD to something. I can feel it. Otherwise, there'd be no issue.


----------



## Ken_F

> I suspect a tying issue. Disney is tying ESPN-HD to something. I can feel it. Otherwise, there'd be no issue.


Disney is not tying ESPN-HD to anything. The cost structure is the issue, and not necessarily just the cost structure for this year. Disney doesn't do one-year contracts.


----------



## Guest

Then they are tying a multi-year contract for ESPN-HD, with hefty rights increases. It doesn't take a rocket scientist.

Take a look at the problem with ABC Family and DirecTV. DirecTV didn't want to pony up a 35% increase for ABC Family. When all was said and done, it was spread over many channels, such as the ABC O&O's and SoapNet.

Now take a look at the companies that have signed up ESPN-HD. Insight. Cox. Neither have the amount of customers that DirecTV, Dish Network, Comcast, *or* Time Warner have.

Neither Insight's nor Cox's rate cards with ESPN-HD will move much once there is a deal with the bigger boys. Insight and Cox have nothing to lose by dealing with ESPN for HD now.

The question that should be asked? Since 1999, which program provider has been hardest to deal with? Let's see. First, Time Warner had an issue with ABC and Disney, which blew up during ratings week while "Who Wants To Be a Millionaire?" was hot. Dish Network tried suing to stop rate increases on ABC Family. Comcast is still having an issue with a long-term agreement with Disney, I believe. DirecTV just finally agreed to an new carriage contract with Disney regarding ABC Family.

And now, all four of those companies are having a hard time with ESPN-HD? This is far from a coincidence.


----------



## Richard King

Are you saying this is not only "Cheap Charlie's" fault, and that it may in fact be the fault of "Cheap Roxanne", "Cheap Charles" & "Cheap add any cable/satellite executive's name here" or that maybe "Cheap Charlie" had a point when he played hardball with Disney? I get so tired of seeing the phrase "Cheap Charlie" whenever he tries to keep costs down. It appears that in this case (as in many others I am sure) he was in the right.


----------



## Jimmy Rollins

SAMC....how about a cup of Sanka....my goodness!!!



You are kidding right? Time Warner hasn't launched it yet. Cablevision hasn't. Adelphia hasn't. Charter hasn't.

Directv is not and will not abandon HD. That may be the silliest statement I've heard today and I have a 2 year old child.

Maybe, just maybe they are trying to get a better rate which in the long run will benefit you. Disney is notorious for putting in outrageous contract terms that require 15-25% ANNUAL increases. Let us hope that is not the case because it means you and I have to pay for them.


----------



## Mark W

So is anyone carrying ESPN-HD?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

ONLY ONE cable company carried last nights ESPN Launch! (And that Cable Company was in Las Vegas!) (While other cable systems are signed for ESPN-HD I guess they didn't have things setup yet in order to carry the launch)

Very sad. I sad bad mouse.


----------



## DCSholtis

Hey Scott there were MANY glitches on the ESPN SD feed of Sunday Night Baseball Im guessing due to having to deal with the 2 feeds...They couldnt even deal with that right.


----------



## SamC

> _Originally posted by Jimmy Rollins _
> *
> 
> Directv is not and will not abandon HD. That may be the silliest statement I've heard today and I have a 2 year old child.
> 
> *


DirecTV HD line-up:

HDNET - and only 18 hours of that, the channel went to 24 hours 2 months ago, but DirecTV hasn't noticed; and soon HDNET will morph into 4 channels, with HDNET 1 retaining the eye-poping travelogues designed to sell sets, and the actual entertainment and sports moving to HDNET 2-4) DirecTV will only carry HDNET 1, and only 18 hours of that (of course it only carries 18 hours because Circuit City is closed in the wee hours of the morning, and the only people it cares about are new suckers, er, customers buying DirecHD)

HBO- simulcast

Showtime-simulcast, with a 3rd LNB.

No ESPN, no Discovery, no realistic expectation that anyting new will be added as new channels are developed.

That's a commitment?


----------



## Cyclone

HDNet will have 3 Channels not 4. 

HDNet Movies
HDNet Sports
HDNet Entertainment (formerly plain ole HDNet)

Just wish Dish would get them on the air.


----------



## durl

I just don't believe that Direct will show a "commitment" to HD at the expense of alienating the customers who make up the bulk of their client base. Give me HD, but don't make it cost so much that I can't afford it.


----------



## mjschuyler

Does anyone know how much ESPN is asking for their HD channel? Since E*, D* or most Cable Networks are not offering this station doesn't it seem like ESPN/Disney is just asking too much? Rather than damning the providers I think we should try to find out how much this one channel would cost all subscribers. Sounds like ESPN wants a certain "start up" price rather than just charging HD subscribers for the programming. 

Since their are only a relative small number of HD subscribers to spread the cost of ESPN HD. What would you say if E* & D* had to raise the basic HD programming by say $10.00 to cover ESPN's fee? I bet the screaming would be pretty loud!


----------



## andrew_ballew

> _Originally posted by SamC _
> *
> 
> DirecTV HD line-up:
> 
> HDNET - and only 18 hours of that, the channel went to 24 hours 2 months ago, but DirecTV hasn't noticed; and soon HDNET will morph into 4 channels, with HDNET 1 retaining the eye-poping travelogues designed to sell sets, and the actual entertainment and sports moving to HDNET 2-4) DirecTV will only carry HDNET 1, and only 18 hours of that (of course it only carries 18 hours because Circuit City is closed in the wee hours of the morning, and the only people it cares about are new suckers, er, customers buying DirecHD)
> 
> HBO- simulcast
> 
> Showtime-simulcast, with a 3rd LNB.
> 
> No ESPN, no Discovery, no realistic expectation that anyting new will be added as new channels are developed.
> 
> That's a commitment? *


And would you suggest Dish as an alternative? Or how about my local cable system with no HD commitment at all? No, this "sucker" used his brain to figure out that at the moment- not counting uncertain future plans for either system- which by the way really panned out for Dish on ESPN-HD, huh... that on Direct you get

HDNET, even if its not 24 hours
HBO
ShO
PPV

on Dish you get

Discovery (hardly any programming- mostly loops)
HBO
SHO
PPV
CBS (if you are lucky)

Also, the dish 6000 requires an add on for Discovery and ANOTHER add on to receive local OTA!! Okay-the add on for Discovery was not a deal killer- but having to buy another option to tune in OTA did me in. Not to mention that I can get all three SATS on Direct with one dish.

And yes, I did buy my equipment at Circuit City. I told them what I wanted, and the were good little robots and filled my request.

Sheesh...

Andrew B.


----------



## Jimmy Rollins

> _Originally posted by SamC _
> *
> 
> DirecTV HD line-up:
> 
> HDNET - and only 18 hours of that, the channel went to 24 hours 2 months ago, but DirecTV hasn't noticed; and soon HDNET will morph into 4 channels, with HDNET 1 retaining the eye-poping travelogues designed to sell sets, and the actual entertainment and sports moving to HDNET 2-4) DirecTV will only carry HDNET 1, and only 18 hours of that (of course it only carries 18 hours because Circuit City is closed in the wee hours of the morning, and the only people it cares about are new suckers, er, customers buying DirecHD)
> 
> HBO- simulcast
> 
> Showtime-simulcast, with a 3rd LNB.
> 
> No ESPN, no Discovery, no realistic expectation that anyting new will be added as new channels are developed.
> 
> That's a commitment? *


You missed a High Def pay per view channel.

I also told you to be patient, they are coming. If it was so damn easy, then TWC, Cablevision, ADelphia and everyone else would have it too. And NONE of them do.


----------



## Guest

I will go buy my HD receiver as soon as 1 of these 3 things happen:

NFL Sunday Ticket carries at least 1 game;
or
ESPN HD becomes available;
or
NASCAR (NBC or FOX) in HD

My wife says I like sports too much. I say that's not possible.


----------



## Ken_F

> Does anyone know how much ESPN is asking for their HD channel? Since E*, D* or most Cable Networks are not offering this station doesn't it seem like ESPN/Disney is just asking too much?


ESPN was asking roughly 80 cents per HDTV subscriber, as reported by cable and broadcast industry trade mags. If DirecTV is adding ESPN-HD soon, perhaps Disney has come down from that asking price, or maybe the long-term details or requirements of carriage have changed.

HBO and Showtime will not be included as part of a dedicated HDTV package because of the way they are sold; you will still have to subscribe to the appropriate premium channel packages to get those channels.


----------



## Guest

Is there any new news on ESPN-HD on Directv?


----------

